# Pregnant? Milking Doe, Gemma PICTURES



## eellegant (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi! I have just adopted an new 4 year old ND doe, Gemma. She is very sweet-currently milking and possibly pregnant. Her previous owner said that their buck got into the pasture on June 18. She also told me she has not noticed any subsequent heat cycles. Her due date would then be the end of Dec, meaning I should dry her off by the end of Sept. Is there a way to know that she is really pregnant? I don't want to dry her off if she's not. Any thoughts would be so helpful. Thank you....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't say for sure ...if she is preggo or not...

But ...if she was bred June 18, 2009 when the buck was put in...then her due date.. may be sooner ...around Nov 14, 2009........ But if she took the next month ...then she will be due in Dec 2009...


----------



## eellegant (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks! I have started milking her only in the morning and her utter is pretty full, but got a little less today then yesterday. How soon can I go to every other day and so on to dry her off?

Erica


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am not sure.. of the dry off .....never had that situation before.... I usually give them a while to dry up....before getting them preggo...so can't help ya there.....sorry about that....

Hopefully... someone will come along... that can help with that question..... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so sorry I missed this 

Yes you can go to every other day milking but before you do that just go down to once a day milking for a couple days. 

I cant say for sure if she is pregnant or not -- but is a good possibility. :thumb:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Its is still a little in the off season but anything is possible. I think your doe is nigie pygmy cross though, and i believe pygmys are year round breeders.
beth


----------

